# greenlee cordless



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i just saw them at the supply house when the Greenlee rep was there and he said they are made by Panasonic


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricalwiz said:


> i just saw them at the supply house when the Greenlee rep was there and he said they are made by Panasonic


And I've heard nothing bad of Panasonic. They'll just get wider distribution now.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> And I've heard nothing bad of Panasonic. They'll just get wider distribution now.


Hmm Panasonic makes tools!


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

thanks, good to know. i was using some Hitachi stuff and it wasnt bad
but when the battery dies it just stops. thought i broke it the first few times


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> And I've heard nothing bad of Panasonic. They'll just get wider distribution now.


I have nothing good or bad to say about Panasonic, I dont know anything about them. But I dont like being the guinea pig on new tool brands


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

Panasonic makes great cordless tools. A company I worked for had them years ago. They were very pricey, But at the time they would run circles around the dewalt 18volt xrp. I may check out the greenlee.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Panasonic is the manufacturer for Hilti's cordless lineup. Practically bombproof stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Never used any of their drills or saws but I have had cable cutters and crimpers of theirs on my truck for years. They have all been very good quality.


----------

